# Adhesive for foam on walls



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

I am having difficulty getting foam panels and corners to stay stuck! I've tried 3M Super 77 and 99, applied to wall and foam. Waited for it to tack and then put in place. Stays stuck very well for a few days and then they all just pop off. I'm wondering if the propellant in the adhesive is "eating" the foam? Maybe double sided tape of some sort, or a different adhesive?

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What kind of foam is it? I don't have much experience with foam though. 

Bryan


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

"Flame-retardant open-cell/Urethane-Ether Foam"


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Brand? Does the company that sold them to you have a recommended adhesive?

Bryan


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

They recommend "their" adhesive, but shipping costs are very high. Was hoping to find something local (hence 3M products). It looks like they use Camie 313. It's an upholstery adhesive. "Camie 313 bonds polyurethane foam, latex foam, polyethylene foam, supported vinyls and fabrics to themselves or to metals, wood, etc."


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

First thing I would ask is, does the adhesive stay on the wall or on the foam at failure. 
Second does it fail at the top first and work its way down?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You may be able to try that. I know many vendors who use urethene recommend a mix of a few dabs of something more like liquid nails in the corners and center coupled with the spray adhesive.

Personally, if it's relatively flat, I'd just use some stick pins that you can embed the heads into the foam. Much easier to take down when needed. Good adhesives tend to tear up the walls when you attempt to remove them.

Bryan


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Excellent advice! I'm going to give the stick pin concept a whirl and see what happens.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

There are a lot of adhesives that will eat through foam. It's not the propellant, but the chemicals in the glue itself. It's part of the bonding process that makes the item and the wall like one. Then a lot the adhesives that won't melt foam just won't bond with it. What you want is a glue that is meant for foam board like PL-300 or an epoxy super glue. 

Better option is what Bryan recommended because the glues will leave residue on both the foam and wall and might wreck either when removing.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Useing pins is the best idea next to the adhesives. If you allready have residue on the walls from the previous adhesives then i would not hestitate using a PL product.:T


----------

